# Reservierungsbuch selber erstellen



## FoolMoon (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Community

ich weiß nicht mit welchen Programm ich so etwas sinnvoll und elegant erstellen soll. Ich möchte für einen Freund ein individuelles Reservierungsbuch erstellen.
Foto: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/2158753590_f53e9d0a3c.jpg?v=0

Nun will ich 365 Tage nicht alle Manuell erstellen. Eventuell gibt es da elegante Lösungen. Außerdem frage ich mich in welchem Format ich es der Druckerei geben muss.
Ich hätte es mit Publisher von MS oder mit OpenOffice gemacht.

Gibt es da auch etwas wie Platzhalter, also hier Bitte das Datum reinschreiben oder hier die Kalenderwoche. Weil sonst müsste ich wirklich 365 Tage alle Manuell erstellen. Und sobald ich eine Änderung habe, wieder alle 365 Seiten durchgehen .... -.-

Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für ich?
Ich habe einen iMac 27 und würde Tools für Mac OS bevorzugen. Windows würde ich aber auch zur not draufmachen.


----------



## ComFreek (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo FoolMoon,

zu den Schlagworten "automatisiert" und "Dokumentenerstellung" fällt mir sofort LaTeX ein. Man muss sich durchaus einlesen und hin und wieder Inkosistenzen der Sprache in Kauf nehmen. Aber da man mit LaTeX programmieren kann, kannst du im Prinzip alle Feiertage, Kalenderwochen etc. berechnen und ausgeben! Falls du diesen Weg einschreitest, empfehle ich dir lieber LuaLaTeX. Hierbei kannst du Lua zum Programmieren benutzen, was eindeutig angenehmer als LaTeX ist, was das Programmieren angeht.

LaTeX ist mit Windows, Mac OS X und Linux (auf jeden Fall Ubuntu) kompatibel. PDF kann als finales Ausgabeformat ausgewählt werden. Dies könntest du höchstwahrscheinlich auch dem Druckanbieter so weiterleiten.


----------



## FoolMoon (29. Dezember 2014)

ja, ich kenne latex, aber so technisch wollte ich es dann doch nicht. Womit werden den Broschüren erstellt? Oder Flayer oder so Bücher mit Werbung?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
normalerweise erstellt man Druckdaten mittel Layoutprogrammen wie InDesign, Quarkxpress oder Framemaker.
Aber auch wenn deine Druckdaten per Word etc. erstellt wurden lassen sich diese drucken, wenn auch mit einigen Abstrichen.
Z.B. kann Word kein CMYK und die Umrechnung von RGB zu CMYK würde über die PDF-Profilierung stattfinden. Heißt es kann zu farblichen Abweichungen kommen.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------

